# More Pics



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

http://i514.photobucket.com/albums/t349 ... copy-1.jpg
http://i514.photobucket.com/albums/t349 ... 0382-1.jpg
http://i514.photobucket.com/albums/t349 ... /Hoyt1.jpg
http://i514.photobucket.com/albums/t349 ... C_0044.jpg


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Geezus WFM, Dust. Nice photos. See you @ Christmas.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow love the pictures. I don’t even mind the lens flair on the second one, I think it adds to it. nice colors.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Incredible shots. If I could only spend a day with you learning some stuff. 8)


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for the nice comments! 12volt I dont think Im a guy you would want to learn from, there are better guys on here that have more knowledge (threshershark,waltny) than me but I do love the hobby of photography and have gotten a few cover shots. I think the real key for me is knowing what I want my Image to look like and going after that before I get out In the field. I like to read alot of websites like NikonCafe.com, Dpchallenge and see what I can learn from the pros. If you like wildlife check out Tonybynum.com this guy Is amazing. Good luck on the photos!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure is some pretty country D. Mr. Badlands sent me that snow picture in an email... pretty sweet. I have to call him but we might be going up on Sunday for a doe. Hope we get to hunt together next season a bit... had fun on the opener. Great pictures by the way... anything you post up here is good stuff.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy freakin crap! Those are great!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cool pic there.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are some great shots.

I love the archery ones.

Nice job.

I would send the one in to Hoyt if I were you that a money shot.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Moose Hollow said:


> Those are some great shots.
> 
> I love the archery ones.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I was thinking the same thing (3rd one down) while scrolling down and someone had already said it.

That one should be all over in advertisements. Nice work.


----------

